# For your own use how long do you typically keep your boys



## tberggren (Jan 21, 2008)

[quote="getchagoat 
We don't wether ours in case a 4-H kid decides at the last minute they want one - which happened this year. And why risk infection if they are going for meat?
The length of time you keep them depends on your local market. Around here, 60 - 80 pounds sell for the best price per pound. But if you take them in September versus August, you'll get a lot less per pound so the extra pounds they gained in the month, don't get anymore money.[/quote]

I am hoping to do a Nubian/pygmy cross or a Nubian/boar cross. The above quote makes me wonder, for my own use, is there a point where it's just not productive to keep them any longer. (cost out ways the gain) OR is there a point where the rate of growth slows way down.

Not sure that my question makes sense, but I have written out about 6 different ways now :wink:

Hope you can figure out what I'm trying to ask.

Theresa


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a very good question. It has so many parts to the answer though. If someone doesn't pay for feed, they have plenty of browse and/or pasture, therefore not costing them much to keep a goat, it may not matter when you take them. However, if you feed a high cost feed and lots of it, you need to get the boys out asap. There's no exact numbers or forumulas. 

Research your local market, and look back over 2 years to see if certain months are better than normal on a regular basis. Ethnic holidays dictate price alot of the time. Right after those, prices bottom out. So this goes back to breeding. You need to determine when you want to sell and at what weight, then figure out how long it will take you to get your kids to that weight. Then determine your breeding schedule.

We have decided to breed twice a year, 2 different groups, so we have both spring and fall kids - for lots of different reasons.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

With such a difference in size, I think it might be difficult to tell when grow would end- could be small and mature early or large and mature late.
I can tell you that my Boers usually give about 45% of their weight after processing. Also that I prefer the meat of nursing buckling rather than weaned but it's not that much difference. The ones that nurse longest seem to put on the most size. But again that's a Boer.
Maybe you should check some of the Kinder goat sites- that would seem to be the closest to the kind of goat you will have.


----------

